# Hey Detroit & Canada We Have A Visitor!!!



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Conch Republican (Mark) is visiting from Rochester, NY. He's here on business in Canada and would like to herf with us here in detroit.:ss I was thinking about meeting him at the Rhino then maybe hitting Snooker pool hall or 5th Ave for some pool and more smokes. From there letting him check out Robusto's. He's already been to the Hard Rock Cafe and he's now at the MGM Casino (hell he dont need us do he) Looks like he's doing fine on his own. No big push scense this is a last minute thing but if your free it would be cool if we could show him some ClubStogie Love here in the "BigD"

Let me know if your down on this thread, pm or just show up. Either way (as long as I dont get held over) Ill be hanging out with him.:mn:mn:mn * This is for Tomorrow*


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Is this for tonight??


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Yup, but too late for me ta head over


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Conch Republican (Mark) is visiting from Rochester, NY. He's here on business in Canada and would like to herf with us here in detroit.:ss I was thinking about meeting him at the Rhino then maybe hitting Snooker pool hall or 5th Ave for some pool and more smokes. From there letting him check out Robusto's. He's already been to the Hard Rock Cafe and he's now at the MGM Casino (hell he dont need us do he) Looks like he's doing fine on his own. No big push scense this is a last minute thing but if your free it would be cool if we could show him some ClubStogie Love here in the "BigD"
> 
> Let me know if your down on this thread, pm or just show up. Either way (as long as I dont get held over) Ill be hanging out with him.:mn:mn:mn * This is for Tomorrow*


Yep tomorrow:tu



Mark THS said:


> Is this for tonight??


*Nope Tomorrow*



Old Sailor said:


> Yup, but too late for me ta head over


So how about tomorrow.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I would love to head over, but I'm working nights tomorrow.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Depending on my work schedule, i might be able to swing by Robusto's or snookers(which one?) depending on the times. I'll PM ya Booker, and talk to James to see what his plans are.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Crap, Gail & Sara working late tomorrow and they will need her car, mine's still in shop.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Crap, Gail & Sara working late tomorrow and they will need her car, mine's still in shop.


Hell u dont live to far from us, im sure someone will come and get ya.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, got a way over, Rhinos would be good.:tu


Time????


----------



## Mauirce (Jul 11, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Conch Republican (Mark) is visiting from Rochester, NY. He's here on business in Canada and would like to herf with us here in detroit.:ss I was thinking about meeting him at the Rhino then maybe hitting Snooker pool hall or 5th Ave for some pool and more smokes. From there letting him check out Robusto's. He's already been to the Hard Rock Cafe and he's now at the MGM Casino (hell he dont need us do he) Looks like he's doing fine on his own. No big push scense this is a last minute thing but if your free it would be cool if we could show him some ClubStogie Love here in the "BigD"
> 
> Let me know if your down on this thread, pm or just show up. Either way (as long as I dont get held over) Ill be hanging out with him.:mn:mn:mn * This is for Tomorrow*


I'm in!!!!! :cb


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Someone nail him between the eyes for me!!! Mark decided since I havent had a Camancho I needed a few and since he had a local B&M with Anjeos I needed one too...So please Treat him well...not that you guys wouldn't show him the ropes!!





Shawn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> Someone nail him between the eyes for me!!! Mark decided since I havent had a Camancho I needed a few and since he had a local B&M with Anjeos I needed one too...So please Treat him well...not that you guys wouldn't show him the ropes!!
> 
> Shawn


:mn:bn


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I may be able to swing in, for a bit. 

OldSailor - If your for sure let me know and I'll run that package down to you


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

It's a go for me :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like I have the dayfree after 2pm and have an eveing shift Thursday nBooker I will pm you


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Booker, but I can't make it.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Booker... Conch Republican is a friend of mine... take care of him... he is a great BOTL, a great Parrot Head and inspite of all that a hell of a nice guy.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

So whats the plan for this boss man? Rhino's, Robusto's, The Outlet?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I wont be able to make it tonight, but Booker, Sailor and Sancho are a heck of a crew, Mark.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

OK where the hell is Rhino's, and what is it?


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> OK where the hell is Rhino's, and what is it?


Its a big grayesh animal with a horn sticking out of its nose, usually found in Africa.

351 Gratiot
Detroit MI


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

smokehouse said:


> Its a big grayesh animal with a horn sticking out of its nose, usually found in Africa.
> 
> 351 Gratiot
> Detroit MI


Hey hey, i'm the only smartass around here. Thanks for the info, i just spoke to James- "white97jimmy" and we are down to meet up at Robusto's. I'm looking forward to smokin with the crew again, haven't seen Dave and Maurice since MGM, and i've got a lil sumpin sumpin for our Canadian brother for his troubles.

Just get back at me with a time to meet up at Robusto's Booker, and it's on! As long as we aren't talking about shutting the joint down, i have a long work day tomorrow. Robusto's somewhere around 9-10ish?


----------



## Yansee (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the invite, even with me only being a newb. Can't make it though.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey ZYA_LTR make sure you bring an umbrella or a rain coat and always keep your cigars covered. The Rhino has scattered rain showers from time to time.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> OK where the hell is Rhino's, and what is it?


Nice bar close to tunnel for me:tu


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Im down for robusto's/rhino around 9ish, might stop by the outlet first to check things out :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hope the place is decided upon soon, leaving about 2:30 to drop off Gail & Sara so I can use her car, was thinking on heading over there about 4...and stopping at smokers:ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Hope the place is decided upon soon, leaving about 2:30 to drop off Gail & Sara so I can use her car, was thinking on heading over there about 4...and stopping at smokers:ss


Hell Dave, if your planning on being in town that soon, and hitting the outlet(i assume 10 mile) then you should stay in that area, as i will be home at about 5:45, and James 97jimmy is home all day, you are welcome to hang out with either of us until the festivities start. I can get you James' cell number for you to call him and see if he could meet up at the outlet to pre-herf.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Hell Dave, if your planning on being in town that soon, and hitting the outlet(i assume 10 mile) then you should stay in that area, as i will be home at about 5:45, and James 97jimmy is home all day, you are welcome to hang out with either of us until the festivities start. I can get you James' cell number for you to call him and see if he could meet up at the outlet to pre-herf.


Well why don't ya both head there ....yup 10 mile.....for a little pre-herf, just waiting on Booker ta see where from there.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Sancho said:


> So whats the plan for this boss man? Rhino's, Robusto's, The Outlet?


I spoke to Book, and he said around 7 or 8 pm at Rhino's, and then they will make plans for the rest of the evening.


Sancho said:


> Im down for robusto's/rhino around 9ish, might stop by the outlet first to check things out :tu


Swing by, Dave, James, and myself are gonna pre-herf the outlet for awhile till Booker and guys are up at the Rhino.


Old Sailor said:


> Well why don't ya both head there ....yup 10 mile.....for a little pre-herf, just waiting on Booker ta see where from there.


Definetely. PM sent with more info for ya.

Smokers outlet Pre-Herf....woo hoo......well after i get out of work that is.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> I spoke to Book, and he said around 7 or 8 pm at Rhino's, and then they will make plans for the rest of the evening.
> 
> Swing by, Dave, James, and myself are gonna pre-herf the outlet for awhile till Booker and guys are up at the Rhino.
> 
> ...


Got it :tu:tu


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Dont know if I grabed enough sticks for such a long evening


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Dont know if I grabed enough sticks for such a long evening


Hmmm....4 bundles.....yeah that's enough....if not i'm sure there won't be any shortage of sticks flying around tonight, even on short notice. Hell, i gotta swing by the house to grab a smoke grenade, i can grab a few extra smokes if ya need me to. I dunno if they meet your specifications, but i can try.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey, I kid I kid. I grabbed five one my way out this am so Im sure I'll be okay for at least the first 2 hours :ss


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Hey, I kid I kid. I grabbed five one my way out this am so Im sure I'll be okay for at least the first 2 hours :ss


What is the smoker's outlet?

What kind of Sticks do they have there?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Local chain of shops, similar to Tinderbox but very localized. They have a pretty good selection, they are an authorized Opus dealer. They will probably have Opus and anejo in stock


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Booker... Conch Republican is a friend of mine... take care of him... he is a great BOTL, a great Parrot Head and inspite of all that a hell of a nice guy.


Yeah I have to take care of him, we have a lil something something n common (; but4u I take it2the next level.

Ok crew scense the Rhino is close to the tunnel & he knows how to get to the area that's going to be our meet spot (me&him) any1is welcome. from there we were talking bout MAYBE hitting the pool hall but that might not happen (still up n the air) from there robustos then my hood spot the fire water (; ill be rolling out around 7p (rhino) so text me & ill let yall know where I'm at.

Its lovely how yall all come [email protected] last moment (; all4another BOTL & Square.... Cyall2nite..


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Local chain of shops, similar to Tinderbox but very localized. They have a pretty good selection, they are an authorized Opus dealer. They will probably have Opus and anejo in stock


Really...Opus in Stock...reasonable prices? I am ALL IN!!..Is there a number (phone)

Or an address?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> Really...Opus in Stock...reasonable prices? I am ALL IN!!..Is there a number (phone)
> 
> Or an address?


Hey now, lets not get crazy and say reasonable prices.... I only said they _had_ them

They are at 
18655 E. 10 Mile
Roseville, MI


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I can see how this night is going to go...
1 cigar to get through the tunnel...
1 cigar to get through the customs line...
1 cigar per hour or so...
1 Iron lung when finished!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> 1 cigar per hour or so...


If I know this crew it will be more than one per hour... :r:r

have fun... :ss:ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, Dave(old Sailor) should be arriving at the outlet in the next half hour or so, and then James is meeting him, then i'm stopping by after work. 

Oh, and know this, there will be hella smoking, pack a handful!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Really...Opus in Stock...reasonable prices? I am ALL IN!!..Is there a number (phone)
> 
> Or an address?


Hey, back off my Opus' as soon as i get the money to buy and try one, i'll be hooked, and then there all mine....lol....joking, but i haven't had one yet, maybe tonight i might buy one to try. First i want to smoke the gift from Old Sailor from the MGM herf. I wanted to wait to smoke it with him, and since he might be a no-go for August, then tonight be the night.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> Really...Opus in Stock...reasonable prices? I am ALL IN!!..Is there a number (phone)
> 
> Or an address?


tell them booker sentu up there & there give ya a lil brake if u but some more stuff. they also know James real good.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> If I know this crew it will be more than one per hour... :r:r
> 
> have fun... :ss:ss


No kidding - if we could find some Jimmy Buffett themed bar - I will have died and gone to heaven!!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

They are starting to know Jason really well too.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> No kidding - if we could find some Jimmy Buffett themed bar - I will have died and gone to heaven!!


Get Booker in a grass skirt...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Get Booker in a grass skirt...


LOL
u can't get a pic of me n uniform let-a-long a skirt lol u silly. 4that I'm going to bomb ya boy... I can't post the shooting face cause I'm posting from my phone, danggg. on surveillance smoking a rum dip cigar from vegas looking4a murder2come2his moms house. if I get him padron 64 for me (;

Booker n a skirt yeah right lol..


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> No kidding - if we could find some Jimmy Buffett themed bar - I will have died and gone to heaven!!


Ummmm hate to tell you, but there is one, but not near where we'll be. About 30 to 45 minutes away, and it's mainly a restaurant, but i forgot what it's called. It's by Lakeside mall. I doubt they allow cigars though. Robusto's will be cool without the live band tonight.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> They are starting to know Jason really well too.


Not for awhile, the wife has clamped down on cigar spending. I'm a poor man till after the holidays.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

What a great night!

Started at the Rhino - I made it inside - even after being accused by some random 10-78 that I had a Glock and had to put it down. (Apparently my white "Thank you for shopping" bag looks like a Glock" (Riiiiight)

So I am the 1st guy in...no issues. Chris was the bartender for the evening. While I am working on a nice torpedo that I started before I left (and was of course asked about by the nice Customs Agent) Old Sailor and Sancho came in. Introductions made, and we were well started before Booker showed up "fashionibly late" Booker showed up and the stories were flying between him and Old Sailor. We finally finished up at the Rhino, said good-bye to Old Sailor who has a physical this morning and wanted to be in prime shape to turn his head and cough. :r

We drive to Robustos - nice place and cigar encouraged. Me being from NY (the non-Smoking Nazi capitol of the US - next to San Francisco) and having been in Ontario Canada for so long, where everyone smokes - but only outside) it was SO nice to walk into a place and just sit down and light up - not even have to ask permission!

We met up with Chip and ZYA who were there and well into several fine cigars. Maurice joined us (having also attended the Booker school of fashionibly lateness) and having just come from class, proceeded to jump right into the banter.

Tunnel costs: $10
Booker's Bar Tab: $30 
Great night, great people and new friends: *Priceless*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

It was a great night, that's for sure:tu traded stories, smoked and had a great evening. Exchanged some awesome cigars, and Drifty...I hit up Mark really good... a nice Cohiba and an Upman. Sorry I had ta leave so early as would have loved to see the rest of the gang. Thanks for the awesome short as it was night.:ss:ss


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Sorry I missed out guys. After the smoke shop that I was at with Sailchaser, Old Sailor and Sancho earlier, I got a HUGE headache. I took some asprin and layed down for a bit. I just couldn't get rid of it.

Next time fellas....sounds like it was a good night!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Sounds like a good time had by all. I hope to be able to hook up with you guys sometime soon.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> It was a great night, that's for sure:tu traded stories, smoked and had a great evening. Exchanged some awesome cigars, and Drifty...I hit up Mark really good... a nice Cohiba and an Upman. Sorry I had ta leave so early as would have loved to see the rest of the gang. Thanks for the awesome short as it was night.:ss:ss


ZGood going...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> What a great night!
> 
> Tunnel costs: $10
> *Booker's Bar Tab: $30 *
> Great night, great people and new friends: *Priceless*


that was 1 drink:r



Old Sailor said:


> It was a great night, that's for sure:tu traded stories, smoked and had a great evening. Exchanged some awesome cigars, and Drifty...I hit up Mark really good... a nice Cohiba and an Upman. Sorry I had ta leave so early as would have loved to see the rest of the gang. Thanks for the awesome short as it was night.:ss:ss


 All 4the OldMan.:tu



White97Jimmy said:


> Sorry I missed out guys. After the smoke shop that I was at with Sailchaser, Old Sailor and Sancho earlier, I got a HUGE headache. I took some asprin and layed down for a bit. I just couldn't get rid of it.
> 
> Next time fellas....sounds like it was a good night!


Get some rest James, dont be like me work work work get sick work work. Get some rest and have some fun. Your young, party with that new nice young lady u got:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds like a great night :tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> that was 1 drink:r
> 
> All 4the OldMan.:tu
> 
> Get some rest James, dont be like me work work work get sick work work. Get some rest and have some fun. Your young, party with that new nice young lady u got:tu


Nope, the 1st tab was that...the 2nd was dinner AND the Johnny Walker Blue...well worth it tho my BOTL!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> What a great night!
> 
> Started at the Rhino - I made it inside - even after being accused by some random 10-78 that I had a Glock and had to put it down. (Apparently my white "Thank you for shopping" bag looks like a Glock" (Riiiiight)
> 
> ...


Excellent evening, thanks for the Anejo! I wish i could have smoked it, but due to the generous gift of a Bolivar BCF(?), i got to enjoy my first ISOM.....until it kicked my A$$$$. All was well for the first 45 minutes or so, then all of a sudden, i got smacked hard, and the whole cold sweats/light headedness kicked in. I'll publicly admit, i am not only a cigar newbie, but i have the nicotine tolerance of a 12 year old, and this one hit me hard, but was still very enjoyable nonetheless. It was great herfing, and i look forward to Sunday's SHoot-n-Herf!!

P.S. Throw me your address Scott, if you wanted some of the 5-finger bags still.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I think it was me who you were referring to on the 5 finger bags...

I will

Z - PM me info on Sunday, in case I can make it!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry I missed yall last nite but I had my unit x-mas party dinner. Hope yall had a great time.


----------

